# So I won the birth defect lotto!



## LisaGoodlett (Sep 27, 2009)

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .......................


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh sweetie!!!!





















I have no medical answers for you, but I am so sorry.







That is so desperately unfair.







I am so sorry you didn't get to hold your baby immediately right from the beginning, get to own every single one those very few sweet little moments she had outside your womb before she passed over. It is so sweet that she stretched out her arm and grabbed her foot. I'm so sorry that you didn't get to raise that bright, precious angel, get to hug her every day and watch her grow. My heart is absolutely breaking for you.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.







My heart goes out to you. So sorry.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

It should have been the happiest day leading to a lifetime of love...but you will always remember her. You will always love her.

I am so sorry for your terrible heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry







My heart aches for your loss...

















for your precious Ella


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Mama.







Ella


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure she knew you loved her--she was blessed to have a mama who loved her so much and to spend the whole pregnancy with you.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Ella





































LisaGoodlett


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Mama, I am so sorry that your little girl didn't get to stay here. I know what you mean about this lottery. Emma was a healthy full term baby who died after a spontaneous, straightforward vaginal birth. I worked out we had a 0.03% chance of what happened, happening. It feels so very, very unfair that we hit such enormous odds.

Wishing you so much love and compassionate support as you grieve for your beautiful daughter.








Ella


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Ella is such a pretty name for your beautiful angel. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Ella


----------



## LisaGoodlett (Sep 27, 2009)

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .....................


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your daughter.

Remembering Ella with you









I lost my full-term daughter too, when she was fifteen days old. She was diagnosed with an 'incompatable with life' disorder as well. Those thoughts of wondering if she was scared or in pain haunt me daily.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

She sounds beautiful from the way you describe her.

V


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

It sucks to be on the short side of statistics.


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Big hugs







Ella


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Ella.







How lucky she was to have a mama who protected her.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama. I can't imagine how she could have been afraid, because you were there. Poor little thing, and poor mama. My heart aches for you.


----------

